# To Join or not to Join ( 134 )



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I can only speak for my area Washington DC.

The union here is pro work they support the men (which they should) but work with the contractors for the most part (NO Hassles).

All my men I trained myself and hired the majority from open shops gaining them membership into the union.

Union benefits are great for the men.

The only benefit to me is knowing my men are covered with good benefits and a living pay.

My open shop friends make more money per man (by a large percentage) than I do. They own a yacht I row a kayak.


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Brian John.
I understand where you're coming from. It's a big plus for the employee as a union member.The start up employer on the other hand is a different story.It seems a huge undertaking to go this route if you're unsure about the work circumstances ( especially in today's economy ). Paying $62.24 a man before you look at taxes & profit and trying to compete for work. The chances of winning the smaller projects with numbers like these(depending where you are) are slim. So this leaves the larger jobs to bid on and as A start up company have you as good a chance of winning as the company whose been around for years with the big name? 

If I was to stay non-union and pay my guys the union rate, insurance, pension funds and save money as an employer on all the other contributions they have to make. Would the union still have a gripe about me not treating my guys fairly???


----------



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you looking for any apprentices, I am in Chicago area and want to learn very badly


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

mjd56 said:


> Are you looking for any apprentices, I am in Chicago area and want to learn very badly


they are taking applications soon...
http://www.intechonline.org/apprenticeship_programs/elec_reg_info.html


----------



## blinkers (Sep 2, 2008)

Mjd56, unfortunately not. Very little work. Good luck


----------



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DC area is hiring.


----------

